# Is water safe in Hurghada? Any interruption?



## Lonely

Hello

I have 2 questions regarding water because I am considering moving there, buying an apartment and living there permanently.

1) Is the water safe for brushing your teeth and showering? I bet it's not for drinking, right?

2) Have been there many interruptions to the water supply?


Thank you


----------



## mamasue

Yes, fine for teeth and showering....
After I'd lived there a while, I'd boil the tap water for tea and coffee.... but, drinking cold from the tap....definitely not!!
In many parts of Hurghada, the water is still brought in in trucks.....if you've got a good bawab, your water supply should be fine.


----------



## Lonely

what's a "bawab"?

Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat

Lonely said:


> what's a "bawab"?
> 
> Thanks


Similiar to a doorman....he will look after the security,remove your rubbish,run errands,fill your water tank if you not on mains water,clean your car etc etc....that is of course if he is not sleeping in his little cubby hole.


----------



## Lonely

uhmm thanks.

The more I discover about water quality in Egypt the less I am convinced to move there


----------



## fshnfool

Just wait until you look into the air quality!


----------



## SunshineBarley

I have lived in Hurghada for nearly a year and to be honest am looking forward to when my lease runs out to move somewhere else.

The water along with the electric is unstable, there have been times where we have been without water for about 8 hours, not nice when there are two of you in the apartment and the inability to use the toilet flush, hence we have a 19ltr bottle of water in the bathroom for such occurences, and our water is supplied from the government.

It is safe to boil pasta in, and to shower in, although sometimes it doesnt smell too nice, if you realise that the water is recycled, so faeces and toilet paper removed, a bit of a filtration system and then back into the pipes it will give you an idea of what you have as a finished product.

As for moving here permanently, I would strongly recommend renting for a while, there are enough apartments for rent and make sure that you really want to stay.

We moved from the UK and like I said I cant wait to see the back of this place, the people are rude mainly the Russians, the taxi drivers are constantly trying to rip you off, the fact that they have no respect for western women unless they are a meal ticket or a business for the two weeks that they are here and you will see plenty of that, I would seriously think twice about moving out here - sorry to go on, when your question was only about the water but there is more to it than just being able to have a shower !


----------



## canuck2010

Drinkable water comes in these big blue jugs with NESTLE written on the side, costs about $3 each for 22 litres of pure, clean, water.


----------



## Helen Ellis

I don't even like showering in my water even though it's desalinated (but brown), but in previous homes here I've drunk the water after running it through a Brita water filter and boiling it. Egyptians who can afford it drink bottled or filtered water. Easiest way is to get a water cooler and use the large water bottles that fit it.
A friend has the 7 stage filter system and drinks the water without problems, so if you buy or even rent you can have one fitted.
If you have a roof tank you shouldn't run out of water as you'll have your own supply being gravity fed to you. Like everything here, it all depends on where you live. 
Powercuts are a fact of life here. 
I still love it though, the good far outweighs the bad.


----------

